# Club Mate und Fritz Kola im Raum zwischen Sig und RV



## MaxRink (19. Januar 2016)

Beides ist hier etwas schwer zu bekommen, vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen besseren "Dealer" als ich


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Such mal hier Fritz-Kola und hier Händler Suche - Club-Mate – Der prickelnde Mate-Eistee


----------



## MaxRink (19. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Such mal hier Fritz-Kola und hier HÃ¤ndler Suche - Club-Mate â€“ Der prickelnde Mate-Eistee


Sind beide sehr unzuverlässig.


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2016)

Kaufland, hab ihr sowas?
Keine Getränkemärkte?


----------



## the.hai (19. Januar 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Kaufland, hab ihr sowas?
> Keine Getränkemärkte?



Also Club Mate gibt es doch zu 100% bei der nächsten Uni oder Hochschule^^


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Also Fritz Kola gibts meistens im REWE.


----------



## derTino (19. Januar 2016)

Ich bin von Fritz auf Premium umgestiegen. Probiers mal, wirst es nicht bereuen. PREMIUM - Herzlich Willkommen ...

Unter "Cola" und dann "WO?" findest du die Händler in deiner Nähe.

Um nicht komplett OT zu sein:
Club Mate gibt es im Kaufland oder größerem Getränkemarkt, da sollte ein Rankommen ein. Selbst die beiden hier im Provinzdorf haben es.


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2016)

the.hai schrieb:


> Also Club Mate gibt es doch zu 100% bei der nächsten Uni oder Hochschule^^


Alles mindestens ne halbe Stunde mit dem Auto


Research schrieb:


> Kaufland, hab ihr sowas?
> Keine Getränkemärkte?


Hat weder Kaufland noch die Getränkemärkte in der Gegend 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Also Fritz Kola gibts meistens im REWE.


Bei uns leider nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Januar 2016)

Musst du dir das Zeug halt irgendwo im Netz bestellen.


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Musst du dir das Zeug halt irgendwo im Netz bestellen.


bleibt wohl die einzige Option. 
kennt führt jemand einen guten Shop, der beides anbietet?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2016)

Ähm also ich hab beides schon bei uns im Friedrichshafenener Edeka gesehen


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2016)

Fh ist auch Knapp ne stunde Fahrzeit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2016)

Du wohnst doch nicht in so einem Hinterwäldler Kaff von Wilhelmsdorf wo es sowas wie Supermärkte nicht gibt... Ich denke nicht dass der Edeka in Fn der einzige ist der sowas hat


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2016)

plz 88518


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2016)

Schau doch mal in Bad Saulgau wenn das nur ~10 Km weg ist...


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2016)

Hab ich, weder der REWE noch Kaufland dort haben das Zeug :sadface:


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2016)

Komisch. Also wie gesagt Edeka Fn... Da haben meine Kumpels auch gekauft 
Ravensburg kann ich mir auch vorstellen... 
Wie weit ist der nächste Edeka?


----------



## moe (7. Februar 2016)

Wenn du mal in der Gegend bist, kannst mal im Edeka in Altshausen schauen. Die ham, soweit ich weiß, Mate da.
Der Edeka in Sig müsste den auch haben.


----------

